# Alice ADSL [PROBLEM][SOLVED]

## MetalWarrior

Ciao ragazzi,

per caso qualcuno di voi saprebbe dirmi come configurare Alice ADSL sulla mia Gentoo? Ho provato con adsl-setup ma non ci sono mica riuscito.. se saprete darmi qualche dritta ve ne sarei grato  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma hai il modem ethernet o usb? che problema hai esattamente?

----------

## Kernel78

 *MetalWarrior wrote:*   

> se saprete darmi qualche dritta ve ne sarei grato 

 

Dritta valida per ogni problema, descrivi per bene il tuo problema altrimenti come facciamo a capire come aiutarti ?

Mi sembri mia suocera che mi chiede cosa può fare perchè il computer non va  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## otaku

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Mi sembri mia suocera che mi chiede cosa può fare perchè il computer non va 

 

stralol  :Laughing: 

comunque sia... specifica almeno il modello del modem che ti hannno rifilato  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *MetalWarrior wrote:*   se saprete darmi qualche dritta ve ne sarei grato  
> 
> Dritta valida per ogni problema, descrivi per bene il tuo problema altrimenti come facciamo a capire come aiutarti ?
> 
> Mi sembri mia suocera che mi chiede cosa può fare perchè il computer non va 

 

Avete ragione, scusatemi ma ero di fretta  :Embarassed: 

utilizzo un modem Ethernet (col quale mi collegavo senza problemi con la Fedora 2) e vorrei solo sapere che parametri devo utilizzare in adsl-setup e se devo utilizzare qualche altro programma tipo rpppoek.. Se volete ulteriori dettagli fatemelo sapere.. L'unica cosa che posso aggiungere è che setto nome utente e password entrambi ad aliceadsl (come sotto WinZoz) e dove mi richiede il dns inserisco "server" perchè il dns dovrebbe essere comunicato dal server a cui mi collego.. poi avvio adsl-start e non pingo nulla..

GRazie per qualsiasi suggerimento!

----------

## Wise

ciao

io l'adsl l'ho configurata esattamente un anno fa... quindi potrei sbagliare qualcosa..

comunque nei miei appunti ho scritto questo:

installato:

-ppp 1.4.2

-rp-pppoe

eseguito da root il comando adsl-setup

e ho dato i seguneti parametri:

-nome della conessione: aliceadsl

-porta ethernet: eth0 (tu non so cosa devi mettere)

-non so cosa : no

-DSN: SERVER

-password: aliceadsl

-firewall: non attivo

mettere nel file /etc/ppp/options  solo la riga:

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/rp-pppoe.so (controllare l'eventuale path)

se ho fatto qualcos'altro non l'ho scritto e quindi non mi ricordo...

spero che così ti funzioni!

----------

## Onip

ma con aliceadsl:aliceadsl non si ha un accesso solo limitato al sito di registrazione? credo che tu debba registrarti e poi usare quei parametri che ti vengono forniti per connetterti.

----------

## iridium103

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma con aliceadsl:aliceadsl non si ha un accesso solo limitato al sito di registrazione? credo che tu debba registrarti e poi usare quei parametri che ti vengono forniti per connetterti.

 

no, quell'account non è limitato (provate a dire alla telecom che non vi funziona qualcosa e che usate quel nome utente e pw  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  !!!!!), secondo loro ne va usato uno regolare..  :Smile: 

----------

## BaNdit400

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ma con aliceadsl:aliceadsl non si ha un accesso solo limitato al sito di registrazione? credo che tu debba registrarti e poi usare quei parametri che ti vengono forniti per connetterti.

 

Esatto, quelle credenziali ti occorrono solo per la registrazione. In seguito, una volta registrato, utilizza la tua username e la tua password per realizzare la connessione con adsl-setup, incluso nel pacchetto net-dialup/rp-pppoe. Poi intercetta la ethx connessa al tuo modem via cavo incrociato e fai in modo che:

 - non venga inizializzata all'avvio

 - non le venga assegnato nessun indirizzo ip

A quel punto si dovrebbe connettere con adsl-start in 15-20 secondi circa. Posseggo un modem Alice Siemens Gigaset e, dopo una sfortunata parentesi con un D-Link DSL300-T, ho ripreso ad usarlo con soddisfazione da mesi.

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## BaNdit400

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> no, quell'account non è limitato (provate a dire alla telecom che non vi funziona qualcosa e che usate quel nome utente e pw    !!!!!), secondo loro ne va usato uno regolare.. 

 

Si, con il fastidio, e non di poco, che spesso e volentieri alla richiesta di una URL qualsiasi viene effettuata una redirezione verso le pagine di registrazione...

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## iridium103

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

>  *iridium103 wrote:*   no, quell'account non è limitato (provate a dire alla telecom che non vi funziona qualcosa e che usate quel nome utente e pw    !!!!!), secondo loro ne va usato uno regolare..  
> 
> Si, con il fastidio, e non di poco, che spesso e volentieri alla richiesta di una URL qualsiasi viene effettuata una redirezione verso le pagine di registrazione...
> 
> Wide Open
> ...

 

mai successo, a me per quelle due o tre volte messe in croce che ho usato quelle credenziali, è sempre andato tutto liscio.. mai una pagina di registrazione..

----------

## RexRocker

per i dns prova a mettere

```
212.216.112.112

212.216.172.62
```

io uso questi, non me li faccio arivare dal server e va tutto liscio

ciao

Rex

----------

## BaNdit400

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> mai successo, a me per quelle due o tre volte messe in croce che ho usato quelle credenziali, è sempre andato tutto liscio.. mai una pagina di registrazione..

 

Ah, fortunello...  :Razz: 

MetalWarrior, potresti postare la configurazione della/e scheda/e di rete sul tuo pc, il risultato di rc-status ed il file di configurazione di rp-pppoe? Grazie...  :Smile: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

>  *iridium103 wrote:*   mai successo, a me per quelle due o tre volte messe in croce che ho usato quelle credenziali, è sempre andato tutto liscio.. mai una pagina di registrazione.. 
> 
> Ah, fortunello... 
> 
> MetalWarrior, potresti postare la configurazione della/e scheda/e di rete sul tuo pc, il risultato di rc-status ed il file di configurazione di rp-pppoe? Grazie... 
> ...

 

Intanto, grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.. Appena metto mano sul mio portatile con la Gentoo vedo se riesco a far funzionare alice.. A proposito del nome utente e password, un operatore mi ha detto che va benone usare aliceadsl per entrambi, tanto loro ti autenticano in base al numero della linea telefonica da cui chiami..

Vi faro' sapere al più presto se sono riuscito a far andare l'adsl..

GRazie mille!

----------

## hellraiser

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Poi intercetta la ethx connessa al tuo modem via cavo incrociato

 

Per quanto ne so io, il cavo incrociato non occorre per il modem Eth

Comunque una volta che hai dato adsl-start ti dice "Connected!" ??? Perche se ti va in tiemout c è qualche problema, probabilmente a livello di kernel...Fai attenzione a caricare i moduli ppp_generic, ppp_async & ppp_synctty

----------

## Onip

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

> A quel punto si dovrebbe connettere con adsl-start in 15-20 secondi circa

 

Se usi il "kernel-mode" si connette molto più velocemente. Vedi qui

Byez

----------

## Apetrini

Probabilmente ti connetti tranquillamente, ma non hai dato il route dei pacchetti, prova un:

```
route add default ppp0
```

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *BaNdit400 wrote:*   A quel punto si dovrebbe connettere con adsl-start in 15-20 secondi circa 
> 
> Se usi il "kernel-mode" si connette molto più velocemente. Vedi qui
> 
> Byez

 

Ho seguito le istruzioni per la connessione in kernel-mode e ora tutto funziona a meraviglia  :Laughing: 

Prima ho notato che all'interfaccia ppp0 veniva assegnato l'indirizzo di classe privata 10.112.112.112, non so perchè.. ora sembra andare correttamente  :Surprised: 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

## MetalWarrior

Ho provato a fermare l'adsl e a farla ripartire e mi sono accorto che eseguendo "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" mi viene assegnato correttamente l'indirizzo ip esterno pero' non mi viene aggiornato il file /etc/resolv.conf e quindi ho inserito a mano due linee nello script net.ppp0 per far si che mi aggiorni i dns.. Non c'è un modo per far si che se li recuperi dal server a cui mi collego senza che glieli metta io a mano i server DNS?

----------

## Onip

sì, ridai 

```
# adsl-setup
```

e quando ti chiede i dns tu rispondigli con 

```
server
```

Byez

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *Onip wrote:*   

> sì, ridai 
> 
> ```
> # adsl-setup
> ```
> ...

 

Il problema è che non uso i comandi adsl-*, ma ho seguito il tutorial per il kernel mode e uso direttamente lo script /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 per avviare e stoppare l'adsl e quindi mi chiedevo se ci fosse qualche stringa da inserire in tale script per recuperare i dns in automatico..

----------

## MetalWarrior

Ho appena notato che nel file "/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0" c'è:

```

PEERDNS="no"                    # Should pppd set the peer dns?

```

Provero' a settare questa voce a "yes" appena ne avro' la possibilita' (per il momento non posso usare la mia linea ADSL)

----------

## MetalWarrior

Dopo un sacco di tempo dall'apertura di questo thread, finalmente ho collaudato la mia ADSL sotto Gentoo (di solito utilizzavo un gateway per navigare con la Gentoo).. Funziona perfettamente (senza usare gli scripte adsl-*, ma utilizzando il kernel mode e lo script /etc/init.d/net.ppp0) e con l'opzione peerdns settata a yes mi recupera da solo gli indirizzi dei server dns (al momento la setto a "no" dopo avermi salvato gli indirizzi dei DNS, poichè ho installato in locale un server dns, a cui ho impostato come forwarders gli indirizzi che venivano recuperati con la connessione all'adsl.. vi consiglio di installarvi un dns locale, riduce ad un decimo il tempo di risoluzione degli indirizzi già visitati..)..

Posto il contenuto del mio /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0, in caso potesse servire a qualcuno:

```

PEER="aliceadsl"                   # Define peer (aka ISP)

DEBUG="no"                      # Turn on debugging

PERSIST="yes"                    # Redial after being dropped

ONDEMAND="no"                   # Only bring the interface up on demand?

MODEMPORT="eth0"          # TTY device modem is connected to

LINESPEED=""              # Speed pppd should try to connect at

INITSTRING=""                   # Extra init string for the modem

DEFROUTE="yes"                  # Must pppd set the default route?

HARDFLOWCTL="no"               # Use hardware flow control?

ESCAPECHARS="no"               # Use escape caracters ?

PPPOPTIONS=""                   # Extra options for pppd

USERNAME="ppp0-kmode"                     # The PAP/CHAP username

PASSWORD="aliceadsl"                     # Your password/secret.  Ugly I know, but i

                                # will work on something more secure later

                                # on.  700 permission on /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

                                # should be enouth for now.

NUMBER=""                # The telephone number of your ISP

                                # leave blank for leased-line operation.

REMIP=""                        # The ip of the remote box if it should be set

NETMASK=""                      # Netmask

IPADDR=""                       # Our IP if we have a static one

MRU="1500"                       # Sets the MRU

MTU="1500"                       # Sets the MTU

RETRYTIMEOUT="60"               # Retry timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes" or

                                # PERSIST="yes"

IDLETIMEOUT="600"               # Idle timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes"

PEERDNS="no"                    # Should pppd set the peer dns?

AUTOCFGFILES="yes"              # By default this scripts will generate

                                # /etc/ppp/chat-isp, /etc/ppp/chap-secrets,

                                # /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/peers/isp

                                # automatically.  Set to "no" if you experience

                                # problems, or need specialized scripts.  You

                                # will have to create these files by hand then.

AUTOCHATSCRIPT=""            # By default this script iwll generate

                                # /etc/ppp/chat-${PEER} automatically. Set to "no"

                                # if you experience problems, or need specialized

                                # scripts. You will have to create these files by

                                # hand then.

# Directory where the templates is stored

TEMPLATEDIR=/etc/ppp

```

----------

## Sparker

Ma con il kernel mode e ppp si riconnette se perde la connessione?

----------

## MetalWarrior

Non penso.. basta farsi uno script che invoca "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" se la connessione è caduta e farlo avviare periodicamente con crontab... non so se si possa fare in automatico..

----------

## Sparker

configurando config_eth1=( "adsl" ) in /etc/conf.d/net lo fa in automatico, è l'unico motivo per il quale lo uso: è lentissimo!!!

----------

